# Install idea



## rden (Jan 7, 2010)

I've been playing with FreeBSD since v1.1 (still got that Walnut Creek CD somewhere), but no expert as I go away for long periods of time (from v2.x, came back in the 4's and went away again coming back to v8.)

I've got no problems with the installer, leave it as is, but sometimes after setting up the system one forgets the magic to go to the next step (e.g. to configure X).  I'm a good boy, off to RTFHandbook, but, where is the f*-handbook again, and oh sh*t, it's html so I gotta install a f* html reader.

The skills do come back after a few false starts, a packet of cigarettes and lots of colorful language, but . . .

dare I suggest at install time install a simple reader and a csh alias for root called "handbook".  (Or just load the text version and use less/more for the handbook command.)

Whenever newbies (or seldombies like myself) want answers to a dumb question, rather then suggesting RTFM, you could then suggest that when in trouble type the command "handbook" - put it in the installed motd too (right at the bottom in bright green flashing caps).

Or might that make it too easy for more unworthy people to switch to FreeBSD?


----------



## phoenix (Jan 7, 2010)

If you install the docs (which is part of each install set except minimal), then you get the Handbook in multiple versions under /usr/share/doc.  

There's even a plain text version.  No special reader needed.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2010)

rden said:
			
		

> I've got no problems with the installer, leave it as is, but sometimes after setting up the system one forgets the magic to go to the next step (e.g. to configure X).


I never use sysinstall for anything. The only use I have for it is the initial install. Configuration and installation of ports I do once the system is booted.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Jan 7, 2010)

... and if you execute the command `# make readmes` in `# /usr/ports` you will get more then you want. Takes a while... doh!


----------



## rden (Jan 8, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> If you install the docs (which is part of each install set except minimal), then you get the Handbook in multiple versions under /usr/share/doc.
> 
> There's even a plain text version.  No special reader needed.



Mine ended up in /usr/local/share/...

But that's not the point, my post was just to suggest one simple idea:
  -> a simple command (or an alias) to display the handbook (wherever it is)
so that users who don't know what to do next (or like me forgot) don't have to go looking for it (or even figure out what it's called.)

Is this too hard?  It's not like I'm asking for a full GUI installer or anything like that.

-----------
Dice - agree with you.  Normally install base package plus a few more, do a bit of config, reboot then install pkgs in second round, . . . I use Manolis' custom DVD which has a lot more pkgs on it. (. . .  I must be getting old  because I'm over seeing thousands of ftp requests happen to build for e.g. the linux-f10 via ports just so I got the very very latest version.)  Alles nu goed.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 8, 2010)

I can understand rden's point of view. New users are often confused by all the new things they're seeing. And they don't necessarily have another machine to check the handbook while installing and setting things up.
But I guess they could print the installation chapter or parts of it.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 9, 2010)

From the default /etc/motd, which gets shown at every login:

```
o  The Handbook and FAQ documents are at http://www.FreeBSD.org/ and,
   along with the mailing lists, can be searched by going to
   http://www.FreeBSD.org/search/.  If the doc distribution has
   been installed, they're also available formatted in /usr/share/doc.
```



Ok, so maybe it doesn't list an explicit command to run, but it does mention that the Handbook is available under /usr/share/doc.  

(No matter how much documentation is written, if people won't even read what's already in front of them ...)


----------

